# General > Genealogy >  JANE McLEOD

## nevergiveup

*I would be interested to hear from anyone with information regarding a    JANE McLEOD.*
*     She is believed to have been a domestic servant in the Dingwall/Sutherland areas in the 1890s*
*   She gave birth to a son in December1892.*

----------


## cuthill

Welcome to the org,what age was Jane ? and what was her sons name.If you have anything else on her or her son

----------


## nevergiveup

Hello!
   Im not sure about her age, could be anything from 16 to 26 when she gave birth to her son Kenneth in Dingwall.

----------


## Tricia

Kenneth Hossack McLeod was born 21 Dec 1892 Craig Road Dingwall to Jane Mcleod.!
I imagine he could be a child of a Hossack father because in 1901.
Kenneth HOSSACK aged 9 boarder with Donald (bc1848 Dunnet) MacLean and his wife Margaret Ross! bc 1847 in Latheron. 
Kenneth born in Dingwall, Rosshire.

Could Jane McLeod be related to them.
MacLeans Married in 1875 Thurso   Census 1881 1891 the McLeans are in Ross-shire. 

Do you have a death cert for your  Kenneth!  
There is one 1960: 1960 MCLEOD KENNETH HOSSACK Not Permissible   M 68 THURSO /CAITHNESS 041/00 0035   - NOT VIEWED but it would give his parents

There is a marriage 1914 in Thurso for a Kenneth MacLeod postman aged 26 usual address Dingwall and Elizabeth Rosie?

Tricia

----------


## nevergiveup

Thankyou Tricia!
            I have sent you a pm.   Your information is invaluable.

----------


## Tricia

Hi
I got your PM and have answered it privately.
For the message board - re my last message-  I believe that the Kenneth Mcleod married Elizabeth Rosie in 1914 is not the same person.  data from census etc and marriage.
He was born in TAIN c 1889 son of William Macleod and Jane Sinclair Macleod(ms McLeod).
eg 1891
Name: William MacLeod 
Age: 26  
Estimated Birth Year: abt 1865  
Relationship: Head  
Spouse's name : Jane C S 
Gender: Male  
Where born: Rossshire, Fearn  
Registration Number: 82  
Registration district: Tain  
Civil Parish: Tain  
Town: Tain  
County: Ross and Cromarty  
Address: 16 Dunrobin St  
Occupation: Railway Engine Cleaner  
ED: 5  
Household schedule number: 62  
Line: 10  
Roll: CSSCT1891_21  
Household Members: Name Age 
William MacLeod 26  
Jane C S MacLeod 25  
Kenneth MacLeod 2  
Tricia

----------


## nevergiveup

Thankyou for the information,I dont think this is the JANE MCLEOD im looking for, although interesting  with a son named Kenneth too. Maybe it was a popular name in1900s.
    JANE MCLEOD must belong to someone out there, She may have been a servant at a local castle

----------

